# What the fuck



## Zio Gilito

Hi everybody!
I'd like to know how you say "what the fuck" in your language. In Spanish we say "¿qué coño*...?" and in Italian is "che cazzo*...?"
Thanks!


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Mitä vittua? _


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Τι στο διάολο;»
ti sto ði'aolo?
lit. "what the devil?"
or
«Τι στο καλό;»
ti sto ka'lo?
lit. "what rightly (ironically) [has happened]?" 
Both are not considered offensive (perhaps the first one is mildly offensive)


----------



## Jamaisleño

Jamaican Creole:

A we di bomboklaat?
A we di raas(klaat)? 
A we di raatid?


----------



## Orlin

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> «Τι στο διάολο;»
> ti sto ði'aolo?
> lit. "what the devil?"


Bulgarian: Какво по дяволите? ("what the devil?"). Not sure if it's offensive, most probably isn't.


----------



## jazyk

Some possibilities in Portuguese: Que diabos! (What devils!) Que saco! (What a sac! = What a bore!) Que droga! (What a drug! = What a drag!)


----------



## DenisBiH

In Bosnian and generally BCS there would probably be several ways of saying this. One that comes to mind would be

_Koji kurac?_ (What the d*ck?) - *vulgar*


----------



## Black4blue

In Turkish we say
*Bu ne halt?* (somthing like _what the heck?)_
*Bu ne saçmalık?* (lit. _what rubbish is that?_)
I don't remember any sweary phrase now.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech - putting "kurva" (whore), "do prdele" (into ass), "do píči" (into cunt), "do hajzlu" (into toilet) in the sentence. These words are vulgar. There exist non-vulgar expressions too.

f.e.
Co to kurva je? - What the fuck is that? (lit. What it whore is?)


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
_Què collons (és això)_? - What "testicles" (is that)?


----------



## OneStroke

Putonghua:
什麼鬼東西 (shenme gui dongxi) - What the ghost thing

Cantonese:
乜鬼 (mat gwai) - What ghost


----------



## mataripis

Southern Tagalog = Anong pakaskas!    * Manila= Pyayi' / pasundotin      ** Bisaya= pahindotin!


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
_Vad i helvete?_ (What in hell?)
_Satan också!_ (Devil also!)


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:
We may use the following:

Hay sikeyim (Literally something like "I let myself f*** it"). "Hay" is some kind of exclamation.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Some possibilities in Portuguese: Que diabos! (What devils!) Que saco! (What a sac! = What a bore!) Que droga! (What a drug! = What a drag!)



Those are rather light. To match the register of the English expression, I'd suggest "Que caralho?" (lit. What the cock?) or "Foda-se!" (lit. Fuck it!) Needless to say that these are quite vulgar.


----------



## 涼宮

Zio Gilito said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'd like to know how you say "what the fuck" in your language. In Spanish we say "¿*qué coño**...?" and in Italian is "che cazzo*...?"
> Thanks!



It can also be: ¿Qué carajo...? ¿Qué mierda...? ¿Qué puta...? it depends on the country.

*Japanese* is too polite to have a vulgar expression for that . You can say: 何だってんだ！_nan datten da_ (lit. something like ''why'' with emphasis) どうなってんだ！_dounatten da_(lit: similar to the other but instead of 'why' it is ''how'') いったい何を！_ittai nani wo_ (lit: what on earth..) - it's an adverb-. Japanese doesn't have a strong expression for that, so it seems.


----------



## AquisM

OneStroke said:


> Putonghua:
> 什麼鬼東西 (shenme gui dongxi) - What the ghost thing
> 
> Cantonese:
> 乜鬼 (mat gwai) - What ghost


To be offensive/vulgar:
Mandarin: 他妈的 (ta ma de) - literally _his mother's_= fuck. Can be used with any word practically or on its own.
Cantonese: 撚 (lan - sounds like lun) - literally a vulgar word for penis = fuck. Same as above, but not on its own.
Cantonese: 屌你老母 (diu nei lou mou) - literally _fuck your mom._ Usually used on its own.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew: מה לעזאזל Ma La'azazél literally "What to the hell".


----------



## Encolpius

Zio Gilito said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'd like to know how you say "what the fuck" in your language. In Spanish we say "¿qué coño*...?" and in Italian is "che cazzo*...?"
> Thanks!



In *Hungarian *you can use more vulgar words: 

Mi a picsa / picsát ... [coño]
Mi a fasz / faszt.. [cazzo]
Mi a szar / szart... [shit]
Mi a fene / fenét... [damn] less vulgar
Mi a franc / francot.. [damn] less vulgar

*first nominative, second accusative...and you can combine the suffixes.


----------



## Jamaisleño

in Jamaican Creole:

A we di bomboklaat?


----------



## greatbear

No such expression in Hindi: again too polite like Japanese 

There do exist vulgar swear words but they exist alone or as interjections added at any wilful place by the speaker.


----------



## flljob

En mexicano: ¿Qué chingados?


----------



## Messquito

In Hokkien, it's 啥淆, which means, what the semen.


----------



## KalAlbè

In Haitian Creole, we have many ways:
*Gade yon tenten!
Gade de betiz!
Gade de salopri!
Gade yon zen!*
_*Gade yon kaka! *_
Literally all of these can be loosely translated as_* "look at this crap/shit!" *_


----------



## KalAlbè

Outsider said:


> Those are rather light. To match the register of the English expression, I'd suggest "Que caralho?" (lit. What the cock?) or "Foda-se!" (lit. Fuck it!) Needless to say that these are quite vulgar.


Also, _*Que merda é essa?* _
Literally "what shit is this?"


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*

_Ite diàulu / Ite diàulos_ (what devil / what devils)


----------



## KalAlbè

Lighter versions in English:* what the hell, what the heck, what on earth,* *what in the world*


----------



## Frieder

German:

We have "was zum Teufel" and "was zur Hölle" (what the devil, what the hell). But you'll hardly ever hear it in spoken German. 

Then there's youth slang: "what the fuck" (sic!) or "was zum Schnitzel" (what the schnitzel/escalope).


----------



## SuperXW

AquisM said:


> To be offensive/vulgar:
> Mandarin: 他妈的 (ta ma de) - literally _his mother's_= fuck. Can be used with any word practically or on its own.
> Cantonese: 撚 (lan - sounds like lun) - literally a vulgar word for penis = fuck. Same as above, but not on its own.
> Cantonese: 屌你老母 (diu nei lou mou) - literally _fuck your mom._ Usually used on its own.


Your suggestions are too generic. "What the fuck" is a more specific expression.
Beside 什么鬼/什么鬼东西(_what ghost/what ghost thing_) suggested by OneStroke, Mandarin has:
什么玩意儿
which literally means "_what toy!?_" Just it's not as vulgar as "fuck".
To upgrade its dirtiness, feel free to add words like 他妈的(_his mother's_), 鸡巴(_cock_), 烂逼(_rotten cunt_) before 玩意儿(_toy_) or 鬼东西(_ghost thing_).


----------



## Red Arrow

I cannot think of any vulgar way to say this in Belgian Dutch.

In the Netherlands it would probably be: "Krijg nou de kleretyfus!" ("Get the cholera-typhus!")

Don't forget the word "nou". If you drop it, it suddenly means "Fuck off".


----------

